# 1943 Restricted Paratrooper...DECLASSIFIED!



## MrColumbia (Jan 14, 2012)

xxxx


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 14, 2012)

*more pictures*

xxxx


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 14, 2012)

*more pics*

xxxx


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 14, 2012)

xxxx


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 14, 2012)

xxxx


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 14, 2012)

*one last picture*

xxxx


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 14, 2012)

The clever fold-away pedals are on a Westfield bike but the folding diamond frame is likely from the competition. It has a Huffman pattern sprocket and headset top nut and more telling yet is the Huffman style fork crown.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 15, 2012)

xxxx


----------



## Bozman (Mar 7, 2012)

Photo of Compax Paratrooper testing by USMC at Lakehurst Naval Air Station.


----------

